# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete dhe organizime në Angli

## boys_ashes

Pershendetje!

Shpresa Programme eshte nje nga organizatat shqiptare me qender ne East London.

Qellimi eshte te ndihmoje komunitetin shqiptar qe te stabilizohet dhe te marre pjese aktive ne shoqeri. Te fitoje besim ne vetvete dhe te perparoje ne vijim.

Shpresa Programe ofron nje numer sherbimesh:

Per Gra femije dhe te rinj ne pergjithesi. Ofron perkthime, konsultime, keshillime, informacione nga persona me experience.  Krijon mundesi per te gjithe komuntitetin shqiptar qe te perfshihet ne zhvillimin e projektit. Inkurajon nje pjesmarrje demokratike ne kete projekt.  Bashkpunojme me agjensi te ndryshme per te ofruar nje sere kursesh, p.sh. Klasa per mesimin e gjuhes angleze, klasa per mesimin e komputerit.

Shermbime te tjera qe Shpresa Programme ofron, jane klasa per mesimin e gjuhes shqipe per femije. Organizon aktivitete tradicionale edhe kulturore. Udhetime te ndyshme ne vende interesante te londres. 


*Pssssssssssssss...* 

Zhvillimi me intersant per te cilin organizata shpresa po punon ne keto te momente eshte krijimi i nje projekti per te rinj. 
Ky projekt ka per qellim qe t'iu krijojre te rinjve shqiptar  mundesi per t'u takuar dhe shkembyer eksperience. Bejme te mundur organizimin e kurseve te ndryshme sipas kerkesave te te rinjve. Perpiqemi te gjejme kohen e pershatur sipas nevojave te te rinjve. Nepermjet ketij projekti krijohen mundesi per te rinjte qe te zgjerojne njohurit e  tyre ne fusha te ndryshme. Nje pjese e rendesishme e ketij projekti eshte krijimi i grupit te pare amator te valleve tradicionale shqiptare ne londer. Ky grup do te organizoje dy koncertet ne vit. 

Ky projekt do tu jape mundesi te rinjve qe te shprehin  kerkesat dhe pakenaqesite  e tyre. Fjala e tyre te degjohet nga organe perkatese. Pjesa kryesore e ketij projekti eshte marrja ne kosiderate  e mendimeve edhe ideve te te rinjve shqiptare dhe te punohet ne realizimin e tyre brenda rrethanave te organizates. 





*Nese jeni te interesuar te merrni pjese dhe te jepni idete tuaja rreth ketij projekti ju lutem ne kontaktoni ne adresen e meposhtme*  

Shpresa Programe 
Froud Centre.
1 Toronto Ave,
Manor Park,
London
E12 5JF


Tel 020 911 8973
Email Shpresaprogramme@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Ana_uk

boys_ashes ti me te vertete na tregove dicka mbi kete shoqate apo organizate sido e therrisni juve por a duhet te ju shkruajme ne juve ne kete adrese, apo duhet te ju vizitojme tje...apo si te ja bejme sepse ti sna ke thene orar apo kur eshte formuar kjo organizate, nga kush, kush jane prejmarresit, jam e sigurte qe ne kemi te drejte te dime se kush eshte stafi aty apo jo???? 

pra te lutem nese ke mundesi na trego dhe dicka me teper mbi kete shoqate sepse duket interesante...dhe nuk jetoj larg nga aty...keshtu qe edhe mund te marr pjese....

faleminderit per mirekuptimin...me respekt nga ANA

----------


## boys_ashes

ana_uk une mund te te them qe shpresa programe organization eshte krijuaj 3 vjet me pare. Ka shume gjera per te cilat mund te flas drejt organizates. Me lart ke adresen e emailit, mund te shkrush aty duke drejtuar kerkesen tende. Gjithashtu kam shkruar edhe numrin e telefonit, nese nuk ndodhet njeri kur te marresh ne telefon mund te lesh mesazh edhe ne do mundohemi te te kontaktojme. 

flm per interesimin.

boys_ashes.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

WoW tani po lexoja per kete organizat, dhe me duket nje ide shume e mire per ne te rinjte!

Oraret qe eshte hapur zyra, apo vendi mund te na i thuash?

Me respekt Driloni.

----------


## boys_ashes

Pershendetje Driloni....

Numrin e telefonit si edhe adresen e emailit e ke te shkruar vlla tek postimi i pare. Gjithashtu ke te dhene edhe adresen e vendit ku ndodhet organizata. Mund te marresh ne telefon per te marre informacion me te theksuar nese ke deshire te na kontaktosh. 

me respekt Albani.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

O lale po vij neser andej per te biseduar per ate interpretimin e Drames !  

Kam folur dhe me Blerinen e di dhe ajo....

Shresoj te shifemi atje....?

Kush tjeter do jete atje?

----------


## blerina

albani jam 

te mirepresim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Ehehehe o Alban  :buzeqeshje:  Mire se ju gjeta! Se me zi ju gjeta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arlind

Ne ca veni osh kjo shoqata mer me saktsisht ? pls 


edhe lono me gjej edhe mu ven pune partime-pimp  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## boys_ashes

arlind pershendetje...

Shoqata esthe e vendosur ne adresen e meposhtme
Shpresa Programe 
Froud Centre.
1 Toronto Ave,
Manor Park,
London
E12 5JF

Do na behet qejfi nese do na vizitosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## boys_ashes

ahahahahahahahahah driloni

ti erdhe edhe po kerceje me ne edhe ne se dinim kush ishe ti 
loooooooooooooool

gezuar festat vlla.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lolz  :ngerdheshje:  Jam i keq kshu per supriza une vella  :buzeqeshje:  

Ej prit se po i pergjigjem asaj pyetjes tende ne prv!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Jasht teme

----------


## Tony Montana

Jasht teme

----------


## alta

Hey great Organisation..first of its kind i think...Ju lumte dhe suksese....

----------


## alta

Tel 020 911 8973......

A eshte me 0207 apo 0208 tani se 0209 nuk ka....thanx

----------


## Englander

Hej do te te deshiroja te join in! A eshte e mundur se per ato vallet popullore ti thaj un lol.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje Englander dhe Alta!

Numri i telefonit eshte 0208-9118-973. 

Per me teper mundeni te kontaktoni nekete numer dhe te flisni me Luljeten ose Blerinen!

Driloni...

----------


## eagles

Hello girls.
Une jam Eagles nga Birminghami, do deshiroja te beja nje kontaktim me ju te londres ne lidhje me organizaten qe keni ne londer. Ju mora ne telefon por me del sinjal fax. perseri  ju mora por pas disa minutash arrita te le nje mesaxh. Ne qofse jeni te interesuar te me kuntaktoni une jam (trustee)  bordit drejtuas ne organizaten e Shqiptarve te Midlandit. Ju mund te me kontaktoni ne numrin e zyres time ne Midland Refugee Council 0121 6228850
Punoj part time te heneve, merkure, dhe te premten. Nga ora 9.30 deri ne 6.00 Jam Sports Activities Officer Coordinetion. Ju mund te pyesi per (Romeo) emri im.
Ju mirepres telefonaten tuaj thjesht per bashkpunim dhe shkembim infermacionesh midis dy organizatave.
Suksese dhe per punen tuaj.

----------


## boys_ashes

Pershendetje eagle!

do te mundohem te te marr ne tel meqe ke deshire per teper informacion.

flm per interesimin.

Me Respekt albani...

----------

